# Got to play w some larger toys this weekend



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

I got a lot of riding in this weekend but I got to operate bigger toys. The brute looks right at home w them all though  

























It's not a REX but I like the bed folding back and converting from 2 seater to 4 seater













Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well this is not what I expected to be in the thread, and I thought I was going to have to move it to the subscribers only section!! 

But I'll still say, looks like lots of fun!


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

^^^ BA HA HA!!!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Good thing he said that and I didn't eh? 

That does look like fun.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

hahahahahahah!!! I just read back over how I wrote that. im crying... thats too funny .
yeah my in laws have a problem.... they collect tractors(15 and counting), and excavators and bulldozers and dumpers on treads. they're not farmers. they dont have an excavating business. they dont make money from it they just collect tractors. that big red thing was 60-70 grand I think... and after i got home and posted this thread I went in my back yard and found a few bribes to keep quiet from my mother in law. I found a shiny brand new orange huskvarna lawn tractor with a 54 inch deck and a small box wrapped in john deere birthday wrapping paper sitting on the seat. inside it was an MSD FI charge programmer for the brute. it said if your mother in law doesnt know by your birthday theres more where that came from..... I think I married into a northern ******* mob family.:bigeyes: I cant wait to put that Msd on the brute!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

She got another daughter? Haha j/k I'm already married! 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

^ ha ha. but seriously does she? Lol jk. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes she does. Hot 25year old Irish nutcase. They're all as nuts as they are pretty. Some kind of cruel joke from the man upstairs 





Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## tony1j (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey im single and for some reason seem to attract the nutty ones!! Send her my way!!


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah I wouldn't wish her on anyone! Including enemies!!





Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

looks like you worked your arse off


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

brute for mud said:


> looks like you worked your arse off


Even though I did i was so relaxed mentally afterwards. I need to take a break from the big city more often. Playing in the dirt is deff where it's at. Better than any doctor that's for sure!





Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That's what I should have done. I have this week off and I'm staying home. NOW you suggest that. Way to go.


----------

